# Shirley Aquatics and reptiles - give me your views



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone got any complaints about Shirley Aquatics and how they keep and sell reptiles. Let me know.


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

Last time I went into the shop I was horrified. In one of the snakes water bowls it looked like the level of water was about 4mm too low, and the substrate looked like it hadn't been cleaned for about 2 hours, terrible :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol2::lol2:
the last time we visited, we were impressed with fundo, who took time to chat with us and ask our opinion on the set ups, we found the set ups and the reps to be in great shape (for a shop) he was willing to listen and seeked opinions because he cares about the reps, we bought 2 sun skinks and some hermit crabs they are still with us and absolutley brilliant.
so no complaints from us:lol2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

oh my gawd really 4mm too low:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Can i just ask Jack. What the hell is your vendetta with the shop? If you're trying to run them out of business forget it because they have far too many satisfied customers such as myself than the odd one or two that think they know it all and think everything they do is wrong! Grow up mate x


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

It does seem a bit odd to poat a thread asking for complaints about them.


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

ive been in shirleys so many times. infact was as one point there best customer spending 100's and 1000's of quid in there i have been in many of rep shops and would say this one is one of the best at one point i had ovcer 28 different reptiles and all their equipment was was brought from here the staff was very knowledgeable and helped me out cheers fundo unlike most shops fundo doesnt sell something he dont know about and overloads u with info. great shop and some of the weekend staff in the aquatic area are worth looking at: victory:


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Gia said:


> Can i just ask Jack. What the hell is your vendetta with the shop? If you're trying to run them out of business forget it because they have far too many satisfied customers such as myself than the odd one or two that think they know it all and think everything they do is wrong! Grow up mate x


There are more complaints than you realise mate. I think there are far more disgruntled cusomers than satisfied ones and don't tell me to grow up because this involves reptiles and reptiles are important! These people sell waterfalls with bearded dragons, sell 2 beardies together even though they don't know how to sex them, tell people beardies don't need veg, sell snakes with mites, overcrowd their display vivs, put baby beardies/geckos on playsand.....
The water issue above. I'd just like to say the last time I went most of the water bowls were bone dry so don't try and be funny


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if you have such a major issue with the shop surely you would be better going to report it to the proper authorities and not doing your complaining in here??


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Jack you should probably take Mike up on his offer and go and visit the shop to chat it all through with them. 

Seems like nobody really agrees with you atm!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I think its a great rep shop! If you really have such an issue (which you obviously do!) then do speek to the guy that owns it and not Mark, he has done nothing wrong and is just trying to earn a living at the same time as looking after all the reptiles to the best of his ability! Jake


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

bradly said:


> Jack you should probably take Mike up on his offer and go and visit the shop to chat it all through with them.
> 
> Seems like nobody really agrees with you atm!


whos mike?. Do you mean Mark?


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Look, I'm just concerned about the reptiles well being. It's nothing against Mark even though he's given the wrong advice out on more than one occassion. To sell reptiles you need experience on keeping them. Reading books doesn't cut it because they all contradict each other. 
I've obviously gone the wrong way about it. You lot know Mark well by the sounds of it so obviously you're gonna stick up for him. Thanks anyway


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Seriously, who comes online asking for complaints about a shop? If you'd have left the question open and included your opinion in it people might not be so hasty to jump down your throat. A nicer post would have been "What's everyone's opinions about Shirley Aquatics and Reptiles? Personally i'm not keen on them but I'd like to see what everyone elses viewpoint is"

That'd have been a little more courteous


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

jackedarby said:


> Look, I'm just concerned about the reptiles well being. It's nothing against Mark even though he's given the wrong advice out on more than one occassion. To sell reptiles you need experience on keeping them. Reading books doesn't cut it because they all contradict each other.
> I've obviously gone the wrong way about it. You lot know Mark well by the sounds of it so obviously you're gonna stick up for him.


Everyone on this forum is out for the reptiles well being. This many people would not lie to cover up a terrible reptile shop just because they knew someone who worked there.

If you really feel that reptiles are suffering just report it to the licensing department of the local council who will send out an inspector and say if there is a problem or not. If there is, the reptiles get sorted out.. if there's no, there's no harm done and perhaps you'll stop...

What's the point in saying "What do you think of xxx" and if no one agrees with you, you just turn around and say "you're all saying that cos you know the guy!" if you're only looking for people who agree with you.. you're probably looking in the wrong place.


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Matt_Wall said:


> Seriously, who comes online asking for complaints about a shop? If you'd have left the question open and included your opinion in it people might not be so hasty to jump down your throat. A nicer post would have been "What's everyone's opinions about Shirley Aquatics and Reptiles? Personally i'm not keen on them but I'd like to see what everyone elses viewpoint is"
> 
> That'd have been a little more courteous


O.k you got me. I should have worded it differently, sorry.


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't fault you for accepting you were wrong and apologising : victory:


----------



## torts!! (Jun 9, 2007)

I know mark well, but I didnt b4 I went in2 the shop! If he gave me bad advice I wudnt go bk agen. All the people defendin him av lots of posts and obviosly kno their reps. 1 of them is even the reptile taxi who av been to shops all over the U.K!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Also play sand is perfectly fine to use for leo geckos and beardies so long as there is a section with some other substrate to help shed. This isnt the place to slander a place for vendetta trying to nit pick at what you had seen which could be completely different to the next time you visit.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive never been to the shop or even know the guy so you cant say that people with high post counts are going to defend him. He wants people to agree with him and when they are not he doesnt like the soun of it. This thread is a joke and a waste of time. If there are any mistreated reptiles then go to the right people trying to put a business down on a public forum trying to get people to think your way and getting arsey because they take the shop side is pathetic.


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> Also play sand is perfectly fine to use for leo geckos and beardies so long as there is a section with some other substrate to help shed. This isnt the place to slander a place for vendetta trying to nit pick at what you had seen which could be completely different to the next time you visit.


bought 2 baby beardies years back when I first started. Had them about a month both prolapsed and died due to gut impaction through being kept on play sand - experience


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> Ive never been to the shop or even know the guy so you cant say that people with high post counts are going to defend him. He wants people to agree with him and when they are not he doesnt like the soun of it. This thread is a joke and a waste of time. If there are any mistreated reptiles then go to the right people trying to put a business down on a public forum trying to get people to think your way and getting arsey because they take the shop side is pathetic.


ooooh don't get me started. I know alot of experienced reptile people - been keeping them for years had everything you can think of - One of whom bought 2 very young chameleons from there 2 save them. they were very dehydrated and 1 was half dead, had absesses amongst other things. This is very different to what their policy states. 'Our reptiles are quarantined and we will not sell unhealthy animals.'
Not really bothered what you think - uve never bin there so don't know.
I'm just testing the water before I go to the correct people.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

jackedarby said:


> bought 2 baby beardies years back when I first started. Had them about a month both prolapsed and died due to gut impaction through being kept on play sand - experience


Never been to the shop so can't say but I do know that BABY beardies and leo's will impact with any type of sand be it calci or play sand. Can only use it with the adults safely (even then I'm not keen on the use of sand as a substrate).

small lizards and baby lizards = stay away from sand!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Gotta say I disagree with keeping beardies on sand but that's just my personal opinion/preferance.


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Never been to the shop so can't say but I do know that BABY beardies and leo's will impact with any type of sand be it calci or play sand. Can only use it with the adults safely (even then I'm not keen on the use of sand as a substrate).
> 
> small lizards and baby lizards = stay away from sand!


You really cant state that baby beardies WILL be impacted - i know many people who keep their baby beardies on playsand and reptile shops and breeders too who have had no trouble like impaction. 
I to have worked in a Reptile shop for yrs and although am not still there i learnt alot to add to my own knowledge that i had before of reptiles! 

And sorry to sound as if i am having a go but impaction does not take a month. (I do not agree with housing beardies on calci sand - this is only because i do personally believe it encourages the lizards to eat it though.)

I have been to shirley aquatics with my bf (Mikes) and yes i have purchased from there to , i brought horatio - my adult beardie who is perfect healthy and happy. I have since been temped to buy more animals but do not have the money just yet. I go in every now and then and have not seen any bad practice with the animals, and if there was anything was concerned about i would question them as im not the type to let it occur. If there is any bad practice anywhere i think you should look at the garden centres - if they are anything like the ones near me you really would be utterly horrified. 

I am sorry that some people feel that Shirley Aquatics is not fulfilling their duties to the highest standard but im sure that if you mentioned your concerns to them rather than on the internet they could take your conecerns and deal with them effectively.

I do not want to cause any bad feeling from writing this post as i really do not intend to be nasty in anyway but i personally believe that Shirley Aqs care for their animals as best they can.


----------



## becks (Jun 20, 2007)

I know what you mean


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Every shop does the best they can with resources, staff and knowledge. Shirley strive to be the best and they are doing well in my eyes. I can guarantee that no animal there is mistreated. It is however very difficult to care for so many animals at once. I salute them for trying so hard! Especially Mark, there is nobody better x


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

MissHayho said:


> You really cant state that baby beardies WILL be impacted - i know many people who keep their baby beardies on playsand and reptile shops and breeders too who have had no trouble like impaction.
> I to have worked in a Reptile shop for yrs and although am not still there i learnt alot to add to my own knowledge that i had before of reptiles!


Sand is known to cause impaction in baby beardies, obviously they have to eat a certain amount for it to happen. Just because you know of people who've not had this problem does not mean that it is a "safe" substrate to use for them. OK maybe I should've worded it CAN not WILL but you know what I'm getting at.

Also impaction as you stated doesn't take a month but his beardie's (if impacted through sand ingestion) may not've eaten the sand (or enough sand) straight away from the very moment he had them. He never said that "I had beardies that ate sand on the first day and died a month later".

I too have worked in a rep shop and other pet shops, was on the committee of a reptile club, HND Animal Science and know people in the industry yadda yadda though this is immaterial.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Baby beardies should be fine on washed and sifted playsand. Most breeders i know keep them on it without any trouble. It is the most natural to their environment. Only time babies eat large amounts is when they are hungry and curious and thats when problems arise. I've kept beardies for over 2yrs and have always used playsand without injury. It's down to preference and nobody has the right to dictate. We all use different substrates and it's an age old debate. Leave each to their own within reason x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Gia said:


> Baby beardies should be fine on washed and sifted playsand. Most breeders i know keep them on it without any trouble. It is the most natural to their environment. Only time babies eat large amounts is when they are hungry and curious and thats when problems arise. I've kept beardies for over 2yrs and have always used playsand without injury. It's down to preference and nobody has the right to dictate. We all use different substrates and it's an age old debate. Leave each to their own within reason x


i was just going to speak on play sand but you kinda beat me to it. the real problem i have with playsand is that most of it is made of pulverized quartz. the dust from it acts a lot like asbestos in the lungs and many human workers have chronic lung problems from being exposed to it for long periods. the impactation threat is still hotly debated but the microscopic, airborne particles pose a real and serious threat to herps. it should, as you have stated, be well rinse to remove the dusty particles. i didn't mean to be off subject but i've never seen this aspect of playsand discussed before.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Besides, babies shouldn't eat the sand if they are well fed and if it's washed and sifted it should pass straight through. I'm sick of hearing this go on. If someone decides that sand is for them leave them to it. Beardies in the wild are born onto it. Who are we to mess with mother nature. Only type of sand i dislike is calci sand as it's coarser than playsand so can cause impaction more often. However on babies over 6 weeks there should be minimal problems unless really hungry.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Plus, people are more likely to lose babies through mutilation than through impaction. Thats why it's so important to keep newly hatched beardies very well fed. At least twice a day! As for this thread, what bull! If you have a grievance go into the shop and speak to Pete rather than airing your laundry in public. I know damn well that he is more than happy with the running of the rep depo so you must be one in a very few!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

jackedarby said:


> bought 2 baby beardies years back when I first started. Had them about a month both prolapsed and died due to gut impaction through being kept on play sand - experience


 
Fair Do's you have seen an animal die from impaction. Where is the experience you have on how to avoid impaction whilst using calcisand? Shirleys dont use playsand, they use calsi sand. Made from two totally different substances, have different textures, different content, different thing altogether. Calci sand is actualkly not sand at all. I wouldnt use it but I also wouldnt knock someone else for it these days either. Reason explained later.





jackedarby said:


> ooooh don't get me started. I know alot of experienced reptile people


Well I personally can honestly say I do not beleive this to be true. I have come across many, through the forums here I can name people who know their chameleons. People who know their igs, people who know their GTP's, I dont know them personally, and they have certainly not all visited shirleys, lol.




jackedarby said:


> - been keeping them for years had everything you can think of - One of whom bought 2 very young chameleons from there 2 save them. they were very dehydrated and 1 was half dead, had absesses amongst other things. This is very different to what their policy states. 'Our reptiles are quarantined and we will not sell unhealthy animals.'


Dude if that were the case then shame on you and shame on your "expert" pal. What sort of keeper would actually buy something like that from a reptile shop without reporting this to the authorities? The simple fact is that in buying that animal, then you are effectively promoting the keeping of sick animals and giving the said seller justification to do the same thing a second time. Mark isnt a cham expert, though I'm sure if a real cham expert walked into that shop and highlighted the issues you mentioned such as dehydration, abceses etc, then knowing Mark, Tony and Peter as well as I do then I can tell you they are the sort of folk who would be straight over to the vet to sort it out.

I cant beleive you didnt say anything, and unless these things are highlighted then how the heck are people not as experienced as the average expert ever expected to LEARN??? 





> Not really bothered what you think - uve never bin there so don't know.
> I'm just testing the water before I go to the correct people.


Well plenty of people here appear to be bothered about what you think. By "testing the water" you have effectively seen these terribly serious offences, know lots of other people who share your opinion, yet neither you, nor any of those have had the sense to do anything about it, which in my opinion is far more irresponsible, especially when this has been allowed to continue when you could have done something to prevent it.




jackedarby said:


> There are more complaints than you realise mate. I think there are far more disgruntled cusomers than satisfied ones and don't tell me to grow up because this involves reptiles and reptiles are important!


So where do all these complaints come from then? How would you know this to be true unless you did a large survey of at least 50 people, assuming you actually know 50 people that keep reptiles which is highly unlikely unless you are Jeff Corwins PA or are a herpetologist then the chances are slim. I think whoever told you to grow up was well within their rights to do so. Yes reptiles are "important", but so are peoples reputations and effectively by making a conscious effort to damage that then you really should take a good loook at yourself and.... well.... GROW UP



jackedarby said:


> There are more complaints than you realise mate. I think there are far more disgruntled cusomers than satisfied ones and don't tell me to grow up because this involves reptiles and reptiles are important!


If there are so many "disgruntled" customers, then how come they still are licensed to sell animals? How come the authorities havent been in there and closed it down?

And how the heck would you know all these unahppy people? If you honestly do then why on earth would you come in here to "survey" the "issue" instead of taking appropriate action and having this nipped in the bud? Whining about it instead of taking effective action seems very irresponsible to me !!! 




> These people sell waterfalls with bearded dragons


Waterfalls arent a part of their starter kits or their setups with beardies in them. If someone chose to buy a beardie and a waterfall at the same time, who are you to criticise the shop, as opposed to the sales assistant? I personally have been in there and bought collared lizards at the same time as a fogger, and was questioned as to whether I was going to use the fogger with the collareds. Fortunately I saw the fact that this was a matter of concern and not someone being a nosey parker, and as a result I have a greater respect for the staff in that department. 




> sell 2 beardies together even though they don't know how to sex them


I dont know where you get that idea from, but Mark, the reptile dept manager as it were actually taught my mum in law how to sex her beardies, he was most helpful, he even suggested she bring them in so he could show her in person. Which she did, and which he achieved quite successfully. She has always kept these beardies separately, they are different ages. If the above made statement were true, then how come she was advised by Shirleys that she made a good choice keeping them separate and that if she wanted to mix the two then this is acceptable with females but a 1:1 pair would likely result in offspring and a female depressed and tired by male attention. That doesnt sound to me like a place that would sell 2 beardies together inappropriately ie 2:0 or 1:1 OR a place that is incapable of sexing their beardies.



> tell people beardies don't need veg,


Again rubbish, we were told about the veg thing both times we bought beardies. We were advised quite sensibly about the fact that they will eat a predominantly insectivorous diet initially, with greens at all times, though not to expect them to eat too many of these, as they get more from the crickets at an early age. They feed their own beardies veg daily, so why would they tell someone "we do it but you dont need to". Thats just backwards. 



> sell snakes with mites


Dude, its a fact of life, I know they treat their snakes, I once asked a staff member named tony what the heck he was doing polishing a snake. Turns out he was wiping it with mite oil. They sell it in store, they aren't shy about the fact that this is something that sometimes happens, but unless they are ignorant to the fact and dont bother treating then I dont see what you are complaining about. Everything gets "polished" on its way in, I've been there to see it with my own eyes.

Come to think of it, I bought some WC collareds from another well known reptile shop in Birmingham, both full of mites, both had been treated, both still had mites. The simple fact is that it is not something that can be eradicated overnight, and in a shop where animals come and go weekly, then you are never going to be entirely mite free. This is not something that Shirleys are alone with. ALL reptile shops face these issues, fortunately Shirleys is one of those establishments that does something about it.



> overcrowd their display vivs,


If that were the case then Environmental Health would be in there like a shot. I am in there pretty much every weekend for one reason or another, and I personally havent seen this. I'm sure if people HAD seen this then enviro health would be right up their noses, it wouldnt be the case for more than a few hours.




> put baby beardies/geckos on playsand.....


I used to share this opinion til I was educated to the facts (right here in this very forum by people far more experienced than myself) and now I genuinely beleive unless you are in a position where you are an experienced keeper that has experienced the bad effects of this then you arent in a position to dictate the hows or why's. I'd be more concerned about leopard geckos that receive no supplementation being kept on calci sand, by someone that didnt have a clue what the potential damage is, rather than someone WITH experience that DOES know the damage, and has relevant experience to prevent that damage from occurring.



> The water issue above. I'd just like to say the last time I went most of the water bowls were bone dry so don't try and be funny


And what exactly did you do about it? Did you highlight this with a member of staff? Did you call the authorities? Ask for a set of keys and get them all filled up within 0.5mm of the appropriate levels using a ruler and a spirit level?

I think that in the "trying to be funny" stakes, you lose pal. I wouldnt like to comment on the Balsall Common branch. I dont agree with all of their husbandry commitments, but then nobody has the right to tar one shop with the same brush as another franchise with a completely different managment team and a completely different set of skills. The simple fact is that there is a time and a place. 

It is irresponsible to assume you know it all and that they know nada. By damaging their reputation on a public forum, you are effectively just making yourself look like silly, by stating so called facts that other people already know to be untrue. As such, if you have a problem, take it to someone that can decide either way if what you say is correct, rather than ranting about it in public and looking foolish in the process when others have had a great customer experience with the same shop.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

well i have to say i spoke to someone on here about there jacksons chams (in shirleys) and they said if i went down they would prob except an offer on them so i did which took over an hour, when i got there the guy was really shitty with me so i left. however i didnt think the reps were being kept badly and maybe i caught him on a bad day but i won't be going back there.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Well said gan1! Can we end this idiotic thread now? Think we're all bored of it now. So here's a quick conclusion. Shirley Aquatics, love em or hate em animals aren't mistreated. They do the best they can with the staff and info and welcome expert knowledge. If any animal was being mistreated then i'm sure they would have been shut down by now. Case closed!


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Gia said:


> Plus, people are more likely to lose babies through mutilation than through impaction. Thats why it's so important to keep newly hatched beardies very well fed. At least twice a day! As for this thread, what bull! If you have a grievance go into the shop and speak to Pete rather than airing your laundry in public. I know damn well that he is more than happy with the running of the rep depo so you must be one in a very few!


ah pete. Lets discuss him shall we. He used to own a Reptile shop in Studley called the rock pool. From what I've heard he got closed down through cruelty to animals. for example he put a burmese that had mites into freezing cold water and killed it.
You lot can say what you like because its all laughable. You all contradict each other and to be honest this is a complete waste of my time so tata and happy herping
To gan1 you talk complete crap!!!
To every one else victory


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Nowt like humble acceptance that those dozen or so opinions that completely disagree with your statements are correct. 

I quote :

*



From what I've heard he got closed down through cruelty to animals

Click to expand...

*If you only "heard" yet are so sure of these cruelty cases committed by Peter then why dont you go ask him to confirm the facts rather than speculating in a forum which effectively, without proof amounts to an empty accusation. 

If you think Pete is treating the animals he keeps now so terribly why have you taken no action to prevent it from continuing?

Why bother attempting to cause such a massive hoo haa when the guiltiest party here is your not so good self. Firstly for laying down such harsh accusations in public, and secondly for taking no action for these apparently terrible cases of cruelty. 

I would hate to see this pillark damage anyone's reputation further than he already has. Fundo I think you are able to request the thread be deleted bud x x


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

gan1 said:


> Nowt like humble acceptance that those dozen or so opinions that completely disagree with your statements are correct.
> 
> If you know Peter so well why dont you go ask him to confirm the facts rather than speculating in a forum which effectively amounts to slander. If you think Pete is treating the animals he keeps now so terribly why have you taken no action to prevent it from continuing?
> 
> ...


working on it


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If you think the shop is so bad and the people who work there do not know what they are doing or are cruel... Why are you going there Jack ? 

With bad shops, people tend to vote with their feet and go elsewhere.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

jackedarby said:


> ah pete. Lets discuss him shall we. He used to own a Reptile shop in Studley called the rock pool. From what I've heard he got closed down through cruelty to animals. for example he put a burmese that had mites into freezing cold water and killed it.
> You lot can say what you like because its all laughable. You all contradict each other and to be honest this is a complete waste of my time so tata and happy herping
> To gan1 you talk complete crap!!!
> To every one else victory


So really this was just to wind people up and get peoples backs up you trolling tit head! Get a life!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

PMSL

I rest my case. pure speculation on your part bud, if you have no evidence to support your allegations, you really should keep your trap shut til you do.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i went there a while back for only a few minutes and i had no complaints on how they were kept..nice selection of animals..one of best ive seen in midlands area


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

So apparently everyone elses opinion is stupid and everyone is talking crap except you because you are the expert who knows all and is right. Arrogant t**t get real. You got problem with a shop thats your view and opinion but dont run your mouth giving everyone else crap for their opinons which they are entitled too.


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

oooo that hurts


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

dear oh dear its a child


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

oh dear another prepubescent teen. Come back when your balls have dropped and you've grown a few pubes kid. You have completely gone off topic on the shop and just going at peoples posts get lost you sad tit.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Title of thread: Shirley Aquatics and Reptiles - give me your views

You have your views, and are now choosing to dispute them.

Fact of the matter is nobody agrees, why not accept that and leave it there


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> oh dear another prepubescent teen. Come back when your balls have dropped and you've grown a few pubes kid. You have completely gone off topic on the shop and just going at peoples posts get lost you sad tit.


shame on you


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

I wasn't going to do any more posts but its just soooo addictive


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

well hopefully if you keep it up you'll get yourself banned and then we can all have some peace and quiet


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

jackedarby said:


> To gan1 you talk complete crap!!!
> To every one else victory


Dude, I just noticed this, and for once I think you need to be honest with yourself, the person thats talking the crap seems to be the one that got a verbal pasting and lets face it, that person aint me :halo:


----------



## jackedarby (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeh you're all showing your maturity by resorting to name calling. I know most of you are mates of Marks and I commend you for sticking up for him, with the exception of spider mad of course.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Im closing this, everyone has expressed their views and the thread is now going down hill.


----------

